# Sherwin Williams Snap Dry paint



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Has anyone used Sherwin Williams Snap Dry paint? I'm looking for a tough paint for some Fire Doors and metal doors in an apartment bldg. They need to close at the end of the day and the fit is tight so there can be no sticking or blocking issues.
https://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/products/snapdry-semigloss-door-trim-paint


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have used it and it dries fast and is good on blocking. If the doors have the butyl rubber bead used for weather stripping I would be a little nervous as it is water based and that stuff is notorious for sticking to water based paint.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I tried it last spring and didn't have much luck with it. Granted, the HO closed the door prematurely, although the door was dry to the touch, and I had issues with it sticking to the weatherstripping. Again, maybe an issue of not letting more time pass before closing it, but, I wasn't impressed.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

If doors are tight, there is not paint on earth that will not rub off. Just the nature of a poor fitting door. Adding just a few mils of paint decreases the tolerance of the door fit. If it were me and I needed a really nice finish, Shercryl would be my go to. It has great hardness and pretty quick dry. The urethane alkyd is very hard but takes some time to get there, and my problem with it on doors, it likes to run alot like ProClassic.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Gymschu said:


> I tried it last spring and didn't have much luck with it. Granted, the HO closed the door prematurely, although the door was dry to the touch, and I had issues with it sticking to the weatherstripping. Again, maybe an issue of not letting more time pass before closing it, but, I wasn't impressed.


What's your definition of closing it prematurely? 2 hours, 3 hours?
I can probably leave the fire doors open for 8 hours before removing the door stop. I'm worried about this product because it had horrible reviews in the comment section but most are DIY types I assume. Quick drying paint can be an issue if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

MikeCalifornia said:


> If doors are tight, there is not paint on earth that will not rub off. Just the nature of a poor fitting door. Adding just a few mils of paint decreases the tolerance of the door fit. If it were me and I needed a really nice finish, Shercryl would be my go to. It has great hardness and pretty quick dry. The urethane alkyd is very hard but takes some time to get there, and my problem with it on doors, it likes to run alot like ProClassic.


I would assume that a urethane alkyd paint would have a much longer curing time than the Snap Dry.They made this paint for exactly this purpose. That said, my rep says they don't sell a lot of it.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> I would assume that a urethane alkyd paint would have a much longer curing time than the Snap Dry.They made this paint for exactly this purpose. That said, my rep says they don't sell a lot of it.


Don't quote me on it but it might only come in quarts. That's the only way I have used it, for a front door. I thought the first coat went on really sweet, but the second was not as smooth so the overall finish was meh.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Mr Smith said:


> What's your definition of closing it prematurely? 2 hours, 3 hours?
> I can probably leave the fire doors open for 8 hours before removing the door stop. I'm worried about this product because it had horrible reviews in the comment section but most are DIY types I assume. Quick drying paint can be an issue if you don't know what you're doing.


It was less than 2 hours. I thought the premise of this paint was that it tacked up rather quickly so doors could be shut in pretty short order. It DID cover well, but, to me, there's better options if you are able to keep the door from being closed for 8 hours. No need for the Snap Dry.


----------



## 702robladd (Sep 14, 2017)

What I’ve done when in this situation is get a temp door that fits the jamb. Paint the front door on saw horses and let fully cure. 

Once your comfortable with the result swap the doors out.

It’s a PITA but I’ve done this to many front doors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Or just use ppg breakthrough. Even the low voc version has good block resistance. No issue with sticking for me. 

I've even cheated drying the second coat with a heat gun late in the day and hung the door once it was dry to the touch. Definitely have to be careful of scratching the finish at that stage but it didn't stick. 

Ymmv.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Sounds like more SW marketing BS to me. Sorry, just being honest. If you don't agree with me, so what. You don't determine what is the truth. The truth just is.


----------



## Ubercorey (Feb 11, 2018)

I've used the heck out of it, love it. I close doors on it in an hour by taking a bar of clear glycerine soap and doing a light rub on the striping.


----------



## Ubercorey (Feb 11, 2018)

Also, Breakthrough is not the same as snap dry. Snap dry is significantly harder and dries faster. It's resin based, breakthrough is acrylic.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Ubercorey said:


> I've used the heck out of it, love it. I close doors on it in an hour by taking a bar of clear glycerine soap and doing a light rub on the striping.


Good to know might give that a try....


----------

